# Twin deck girders update from my build back better project



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I decided the twin deck girders from my build back better project should be placed here in the structures and building forum. There's a few more items that need to be added, that is railing, lights for the concrete car bridge, swampy water, cattails, concrete weathering, more chain link fencing and some stuff I know I'm forgetting.
George


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Theamazingswal said:


> I decided the twin deck girders from my build back better project should be placed here in the structures and building forum. There's a few more items that need to be added, that is railing, lights for the concrete car bridge, swampy water, cattails, concrete weathering, more chain link fencing and some stuff I know I'm forgetting.
> George
> 
> View attachment 573291
> View attachment 573292



Looking good!!
Don't forget street lines!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Terminology quibble - those would be trusses, not girders, but very nicely engineered.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks Kev. CV you made me go find the Atlas boxes the bridges came in. The box says deck bridge nothing about girders. Their highly detailed for $9.00 bridges though. After my railroad days I did work heavy construction but mostly with concrete not much steel, but I should have known that.
George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm almost done with 2 other bridges that are pictured below. When I get across those, I can start accessing track 1.
The camps in the background are securing some glue blocks to hold the curve in the facia board,
George


----------

